# PE Industrial Engineering October 2012



## PE2012 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi everyone

Is anyone taking the PE Exam for Industrial Engineering? There is few information out there for this test, any feedback will be highly appreciated..

Thanks


----------



## IE_PE (Aug 25, 2012)

I am taking the ie pe in oct 2012. I am in houston. What are u finding to be the most effective reference


----------



## solomonb (Aug 29, 2012)

I would be very familiar with all of the specifications of the IE exam that are on the NCEES web site. If you have that familiarity with material, you will most likely have little difficulty with the examination. The IIE review course is most helpful-- however, I believe that it was conducted a couple of weeks ago-- however, think that it will be conducted again in February 13 for the April 13 examination. Make sure that you review the correct specifications, the Industrial exam will have a differemt set of specifications for the April 13 examinaton! Just pay attention when you are on the NCEES web site.

Good Luck!


----------



## PE2012 (Sep 19, 2012)

*Hi *

*I am using this book for the IE PE test...*

*REVIEW FOR THE PROFESSIONAL ENGINEERS’ EXAMINATION IN INDUSTRIAL ENGINEERING 2005* [Paperback] W. J. Kennedy (Author), Donovan Young (Author); ISBN10 = 097415573X


----------



## mgpig (Sep 24, 2012)

I took and passed the IE exam last year and I used the *REVIEW FOR THE PROFESSIONAL ENGINEERS’ EXAMINATION IN INDUSTRIAL ENGINEERING 2005* [Paperback] W. J. Kennedy (Author), Donovan Young (Author); ISBN10 = 097415573X. There is also a practice exam that you can get that is a good review of what the test is like. Surpisingly another book that I found helpful was "Schaum's Outline of Operations Management". I tabbed this book and used it quite a bit on the test. Good Luck!


----------



## IEPE (Nov 2, 2013)

I used the Review for the Professional Engineers' Examination for Industrial Engineers and the sample test by W.J. Kennedy -- those were good preparation. They have a fourth edition out now on IIE website and ppi2pass.com (I used the third). Very little reference material was available at the time, so I made up my own binder with the necessary info. There is a good reference available on Amazon available now (ISBN-10: 0615801285).


----------

